# AIA (Australian International Arms) M10A2 7.62 x 39mm Carbine - Pics and info



## 1feral1 (16 Mar 2006)

Well, I had been meaning to get some pics of this carbine up and running much earlier. Firstly the M10A2 is chambered for the Soviet 7.62 x 39mm cartridge, and for ease by the user, it takes standard AK mags, these ones being 10rd capacity. 30rd mags are available as here at least in Queensland, there is no restrictions on magazine capacity on bolt action rifles/carbines.

The carbine is made by AIA out of Brisbane here in Australia, and a US importer is currently being sought, as Tristar out of Missouri no longer is the USA importer. The M10A2 is pretty much a copy of a No4/No5 action, and uses the bolt removing slot on the reciever based on the Cdn Longbranch No4 Mk1* .303 rifle. The barrrel is attached to the reciver similar to the M16 FOW, so there is some major differences in design (call it a 21st century upgrade), although the concept is familiar in the 'Lee-Enfield' pattern.

The reciever hs no charger guide, and is factory tapped for a factory Picatinny rail, of which I have an export model of the ADI 1.5X optics as used on the F88 and F89 weapons attached. The optical sight although ADI made in Lithgow has no ADI markings, and was purchased out of NZ many years back. There is also no serial number on the optics either. Kind of 'clean skinned' if I can use that term. Although based on the trajectory for the SS109/F1 5.56 x 45mm rd, the optics fire well with the 7.62 M43, obtaining 70mm groups at 100m.

The butt has the standard butt trap which holds the oil bottle, 7.62 pull-thru and a few cleaning patches, and the wood in teak through out the carbine. Also fixed is a bayonet standard for the M7/M9 and OKC3S type bayonets, and the sling is late pattern British nylon for the 7.62mm L1A1 SLR

The rail is removable, and standard iron sights can be used. Windage and elevation are both done on the front sight, using the zeroing tool provided. Standard barrel length is 16.1 inches, and the carbine weighs in at about 8 lbs less scope and full mag.

The M10A2 has a mil-spec phosphated finish and is new, all made of newly manufactured AIA parts, and no old wartime or.303 parts are used at all.

Other versions are also produced in 7.62mm NATO (uses M14 mags), and different versions in barrel length are made. Wanna know more about the M10 family? Well, I suggest you contact Wolverine Supplies out of Virden MB, as he might know here to direct you if you are interested in one of these beasts.

Its robust, well made and of a good tradtional design which has been around since the 19th century.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Mar 2006)

One last pic...

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## TCBF (17 Mar 2006)

Darn good thinking.

Any in .223?   Might be time to give John and Pat a call.


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Mar 2006)

I was wanting a 5.56, but development has been delayed, so I bough the 7.62mm M43 one. Nice rifle and I look forward to feral pigs, water buffalo and camel hunting later in the year, that is if things go as planned.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## TCBF (17 Mar 2006)

"feral pigs, water buffalo and camel hunting later in the year,"

- Must be nice.  I'm about to load up some 12GA for Richardson Ground Squirrels.  They will be getting aggressive, soon.  The campaign season cometh.

Tom


----------

